# 1900-1906 Starrett



## Chaff Salvo (Nov 19, 2018)

New to this site, hoping to confirm my findings regarding a micrometer I have.
 We all have paternal hand-me-downs, but I got this from our dog groomer.
 L.S. Starrett 1-2" outside micrometer.
 Stampings and full knurling indicate 1900-1905/6.
 Leather sheath is original.
 Block checked accurate, smooth as silk function. Ratchet lock is perfect.
 And I would not discount original lubricant grease on innards.
 Not mint, but in extraordinary condition.
 Only wish I could attach pics.
 If you know how put up pics here, or know about Starrett mikes, I'd like to hear from you.
 Can even email pics to you.
 Thanks.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 20, 2018)

Use the attach files box to load photos, or if you have a Mac, just drag them from the desktop into the post.


----------



## Chaff Salvo (Nov 20, 2018)

Here it is.  Anyone have any idea what it may be worth?


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 20, 2018)

It’s Worth what you think and sell it for. Just to give you some reference I bought a 3-4 brown and sharpe mic  in the wooden box for five bucks. Now that’s on the way low side. I would say average deal 20-30 bucks.


----------

